# Controling growth in low tech



## idris (24 Jan 2011)

Q1: are there any ways to accelerate plant growth in a low tech tank. Eg if you get a new young plant and want to promote faster growth to get it started?

Q2: is there any way to reduce the spread of low tech foreground plants. eg Discouraging Hairgrass or Java Moss (I think I read they're ok in low tec.) from taking over. Obviuosly they'll not spread as much as in a hi tech tank but can you create a notional barrier with something like a change of substrate?


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jan 2011)

Hi all,
Any, or all of, light, CO2 and nutrients will be limiting. I'll assume that your light will provide sufficient PAR and that the CO2 levels will  be high enough to not limit growth entirely, therefore you need to add some more nutrients (and most probably N and K). If you use a substrate with some CEC, you can add some nutrients to that before you add it to the tank. You can fertilise the water column as well if you wish, but personally I like to try and start how I'm going to go on with fairly low nutrients and slow growth. Have a look here. <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=8592>

Also have a look at Dusko's blog here: <http://lowlightlowtechplanted.blogspot.com/> for some suggestions. If you don't use the dry start, you will need to use a less nutrient rich substrate (in terms of both macro-nutrients and organic matter) and start feeding the water column earlier. 

cheers Darrel


----------

